# Thinking about downsizing...



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Personally I would keep the bigger trailer. Id rather have and not need... than need and not have. Plus... if you already own the trailer. I mean if you downsize to a 2 horse then decide to go bigger again... Youd have to buy another big trailer. then youd wish you hadnt sold your 4 horses. So I personally would keep it =)


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

ditto. keep your bigger trailer, you can always manage to find uses for those things that ya thought were "too big" for some reason or another.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep the trailer and fine yourself a cheap BP for local stuff. :wink:


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Well we are selling now for a different reason. Gotta pay some bills and so it was either the trailer now or the horses and the trailer in a few months. I opted for option 1. I have access to 3 trailers anytime I need them and we never go anywhere anyway and won't anytime soon. I would rather live without a trailer for a while than to have to sell my babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with you. If you have access to 3 trailers then sell yours and keep the horses. At least you can ride the horses....


----------

